# What goes good with turkey on Thanksgiving?  Three sausage-mac-n-cheese stuffed fatties



## uncle eddie (Nov 23, 2017)

The title says it all.  Most of the family gathered at our home had never heard of fatties, much less had them before.  These were probably the most photographed fatties I have ever made haha.  Needless to say, they were a big hit. 

The mac-n-cheese with 1 pound of Jimmy Dean Hot Sausage (drained) also had 2 cans of Rotel-Original.  This is good stuff whether in a fatty or on a plate!

I prepped these the night before.  It took an hour to weave the bacon and roll the sausage and make the sausage-mac-n-cheese.







Stuffing it was easy.  I added 4 pieces of Colby-Jack per fatty as required by Federal Law...because sausage-mac-n/cheese still needs more cheese.






Wrapped up and headed to the fridge the night before Thanksgiving.






Popped in the smoker at 275F at noon...






The oven was a little backed up so my wife made me keep these in the smoker until 2:00 until all the casseroles were done.  Internal temp was 165F when I pulled them.






Three done fatties...






Money shot.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh Lawdy !

Bill


----------



## griz400 (Nov 23, 2017)

very nice ... by law I give you p:cool:ints


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 23, 2017)

You nailed it!!
Point worthy


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

That is a perfect combo!
Nicely done!
Al


----------

